# Painted Reel Seats



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Would y'all be interested in these?
I have almost every color but just grabbed a few for the pics. Fuji ACSM, ECSM, SK2's, and Pac Bay Minimas GMC's.

Just testing the waters.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Those are nice! Price?
Are you the one doing reels? I was just thinking about that this morning! Weird....".......


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Answered half of my question. Looked at your web site. Will call tomorrow .


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes, I am the original one who is painting and dipping the reels. I saw at the fishing show someone else started doing the reels but it is what it is. 

I'm not sure on the price yet but nowhere near the price of a Matagi. I'm just testing the waters to see if this would even be something y'all would be interested in. I've been painting and dipping reel seats for my own rod builds for some time and thought I'd see what y'all think.


----------



## jdr418 (Sep 9, 2010)

Matt....that is 1st class work...I can see some of your work on my future builds. My son's girlfriend loves the muddy girl pattern. How do we see more?


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I'd say there's a definite market for them! Are you doing any Aero spin seats?


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks JDR! That's not actually the Muddy Girl pattern it's just Pink Camo but I have the Muddy Girl also.

Goags,
I've never painted one of the Aero Spins but it looks like all I would have to do is remove the soft touch coating first then paint it like any other reel seat. I have a few here to experiment with so I'll get back with ya.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Matt, the Aeros come uncoated, as well.
http://www.mudhole.com/Rod-Building...e-Reel-Seats/AERO-Spinning-Reel-Seat-Uncoated


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Ah good deal then... save me a little work


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Saw these at the Houston Fishing show this weekend. Great looking patterns and colors. You should see his reels.


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

**** how did I miss this Lance, acsm would have looked great on this Plastic rod im building. Matt you did a awesome job on my reel, I will be giving you a call soon for my Solo build. Good Job.


----------



## Tx Grizzly (Mar 3, 2006)

those are sweet, looking forward to pricing once you establish it...


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

I got 2 of these bad boys coming! Can't wait!!!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Got 2 spin seats yesterday and they look awesome! Glueing up tonight.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Glad you like them! Can wait to see how the builds turn out


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

When you decide on a price please post it.
Pat


----------

